# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  kalimera

## vaso

kalimera me lene vaso kai eimai 22xronwn

----------


## budgiefun

Γεια σου Βάσω καλωσόρισες στο forum  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες Βάσω καλή διαμονή  ::  .Πες μας αν έχει κάποιο πουλάκι η αν θα πάρεις τι έχεις στο νου σου;Να γράφεις Ελληνικά σε παρακαλώ είναι κανονισμός του φόρουμ.
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327

----------


## vassilis29

Γειά σου Βάσω, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!!!

----------


## vaso

καλησπέρα,έχω 2 παπαγαλάκια,2 σκυλάκια,πολλάααα γατάκια..αυτά!οκ δεν γράφω αγγλικά!

----------


## vaso

ά και κοιτάξτε στο φόρουμ στην υπγραφή μου αν θέλετε,σήμερα το έφτιαξα!  ::

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Βασω (εχεις και το ονομα και την ηλικια της κορης μας  ::   ::  )καλη διαμονη να εχεις   ::   ::  
να μας βαλεις φωτο απο τα ζωακια σου

----------


## angelfarm

καλως ορισες.....εσυ και τα ουκ ολιγα ζωακια σου...  ::   ::

----------


## vasileia

καλημέρα!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Γεια σου Βάσω, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!! Καλή διαμονή   ::  
Τι παπαγαλάκια έχεις; Πολύ ωραία η φωτό με το ζεμπράκι στο άβαταρ!! Έχεις και ζεμπράκια;;  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vasileia

αχ μπερδεύτικα και νόμιζα πως είπατε εμένα  ::  γιατί και εμένα με φωνάζουν βάσω  ::  και μετά θυμίθηκα πως δεν είχα γράψει στο θέμα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!! Άρα η άλλη Βάσω δεν έχει ζεμπράκια, άκυρο το ερώτημά μου!   ::   ::  
Δεν πειράζει Βασιλεία-Βάσω, είδες φως και μπήκες!!  ::   "fullyhappy"

----------


## vasileia

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑ!! Άρα η άλλη Βάσω δεν έχει ζεμπράκια, άκυρο το ερώτημά μου!    
> Δεν πειράζει Βασιλεία-Βάσω, είδες φως και μπήκες!!   "fullyhappy"


ακριβώς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xXx

Γεια σου Βάσω και καλώς μας ήρθες...στην υπογραφή σου εγώ δεν μπορώ να διακρίνω κάτι...τι προσπάθησες να προσθέσεις?

----------


## vasileia

αν κοιτάξεις στο πρώτο της μήνυμα θα το δεις!!!η υπογραφή φαίνεται μόνο στην πρώτη δημοσίευση,σωστά βάσω?  :winky:  το παρατήρησα και στη δική μου!!!

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς ήρθες Βάσω   :winky:

----------


## Niva2gr

Πράγματι, για κάποιο λόγο μόνο στο πρώτο της ποστ φαίνεται η υπογραφή!
Θα το κοιτάξουμε!

----------


## elena1996

Καλως ηρθες!![lshades:3qvkjd94][/lshades:3qvkjd94]και καλη σου διαμονη!!  ::

----------


## vaso

ευχαρηστώ παιδιά!!!ναι απότι βλέπω μόνο στην πρώτη φαίνεται..τέλος πάντως,είδα οτι η αντιγόνη έγινε μέλος!!!ευχαρηστώ αντιγόνη,αν και έχω ένα πρόβλημμα που δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά άμα ξέρει κάποιος μου απαντάει..ενώ έχω βάλει ενότητες δεν φαίνοντε,θέλω να πω δεν γίνεται να τις χωρίσω σε σκύλοι,γάτες κτλ,ενώ στο πάνελ διαχείρησης φαίνοντε κανονικά,στο φόρουμ φαίνοντε όλα μαζί και έτσι αναγκάστικα να φτιάξω για να ξεχωρίζουν όπως θα το δείτε αν πάτε ένα θέμα και τα υπόλοιπα να τα επησυνάψω απο κάτω για να ξεχωρίζουν..μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος να μου πει πως γίνεται να το διορθώσω και να φαίνεται ξεχωρηστές κατηγορίες όπως στο δικό σας φόρουμ?ευχαρηστώ!

----------


## vaso

κανείς δεν ξέρει????  ::

----------


## tasrek

Καλώς ήρθες Βάσω. Καλή συνέχεια.  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Βάσω, στείλε μου σε πμ πάλι το site σου και ρώτα με εκεί αναλυτικά τί θέλεις. Μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω!

----------


## vaso

σου έστειλα!!!πολύ ωραία η υπογραφή σου!!!  :winky:

----------


## vaso

το φόρουμ το έφτιαξα!!!είναι οκ τώρα!άμα θέλετε κάντε περισσότεροι εγγραφή!!!!!

----------


## Κώστος

Καλησπέρα Βάσω.Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας

----------

